# Tutorial for Seam Rippers



## bitshird

Here is a basic tutorial on making a fast selling fun project that is sure to put money in your pockets and smiles on your face, they turn easy and are fun.
I hope you have loads of fun, and we have plenty more seam rippers, or you can buy them at Wal-Mart


----------



## MoJo

Thanks Ken. Great tutorial.
I've been using my Woodchuck Pen Pro for a while now and love it. Trouble is that I tried to go back to my gouge & skew and it was like I was now trying to cut with a shovel.


----------



## Padre

Ken, GREAT TUTORIAL!!  THANK YOU!!


----------



## rjwolfe3

Awesome tutorial!


----------



## scotian12

Ken....Thank you very much for the tutorial, it will be helpful. I'm wondering if you drilled a 10 mm hole in the other end and inserted a removable plug whether this space could be used for storage for needles etc?   Darrell Eisner


----------



## Jim15

Thank you Ken, nice tutorial.


----------



## Pioneerpens

Ken,
 Great tutorial! You sure it's your first?  Very clear, concise and easy to understand! can't wait to give them a go!


----------



## oxx44

Thanks Ken. Very straight forward and to the point tutorial. Will be useful.


----------



## phillywood

Ken, thank you very much. I wonder why your head is not in any pic.s. I promise I won't send a head hunter for you.:biggrin::tongue:
Very nice job my friend


----------



## bitshird

phillywood said:


> Ken, thank you very much. I wonder why your head is not in any pic.s. I promise I won't send a head hunter for you.:biggrin::tongue:
> Very nice job my friend



Phillip, I broke one camera, which I was quite fond of, so I'm not taking any chances, besides I wanted to show something not so ugly as me..
I need to see if I can get Jeff to post this in the library, I do wish I knew how to do PDF files, I'd volunteer for the librarian position.


----------



## JimMc7

Clear tutorial with good photos illustrating the various steps. Thank you for taking the time to write it!


----------



## thewishman

Looks as easy as pie - now that i can see how to do it.

Thanks, Ken.


----------



## nava1uni

Good tutorial, well written, good picitures


----------



## CSue

Great tutorial!  I can "see" these flying off the tables.  What a great idea.  Thanks Ken.


----------



## workinforwood

very good, thank you Ken!


----------



## desertrat

Well done! I see how my time will be utilized for the next few days.
Thank you for sharing.

desertrat


----------



## traderdon55

Thanks for sharing Ken. Now that I see how it's done I will have to give them a try.


----------



## BobBurt

Great job. Got mine printed and hung in the shop.....Thanks


----------



## Rangertrek

Ken, very nice turorial, and excellent for your first one.  
When will we see the Utube video?:biggrin:
Plan to start on a few of mine this weekend.  You saved me a few steps on the learning curve.
Thanks again.


----------



## Jgrden

Thank you for sharing. I was looking for something other than a pen to sell at shows. Need some diversity.


----------



## jnelson

*PDF files*

The PDF files are easy to create using CutePDF.  It installs and acts like a printer, and you just print to a PDF instead of a regular printer.

Best of all, the software is free.




bitshird said:


> phillywood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ken, thank you very much. I wonder why your head is not in any pic.s. I promise I won't send a head hunter for you.:biggrin::tongue:
> Very nice job my friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phillip, I broke one camera, which I was quite fond of, so I'm not taking any chances, besides I wanted to show something not so ugly as me..
> I need to see if I can get Jeff to post this in the library, I do wish I knew how to do PDF files, I'd volunteer for the librarian position.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lenny

bitshird said:


> [ I do wish I knew how to do PDF files, I'd volunteer for the librarian position.


 


jnelson said:


> The PDF files are easy to create using CutePDF. It installs and acts like a printer, and you just print to a PDF instead of a regular printer.
> 
> Best of all, the software is free.


 

Looks like we have a new librarian! :biggrin::tongue:


----------



## sbell111

Why do you cut the plastic cap instead of gluing it in whole?


----------



## jjt

Thank's for this reat tutorial


----------



## MrWright

John... I will look around and see if I have some cigar wrappers left.  I use them on the small cigar shaped pens from PSI.  I noticed you had wanted some on another thread.  I have your address.


----------



## philipff

Ken,  Do you have a reliable source for the seamrippers shown in your tutorial?  Mine dried up.  Phil


----------



## monophoto

I made my first seam ripper yesterday following the instructions in the tutorial.  Easy project.

The one area where I found the tutorial lacking is with respect to how the blank is mounted on the lathe.  The tutorial suggests using a spur center.  I think I found a better way.

I mounted a short length of 1/4" all-thread in a drill chuck.  Then I slipped a neoprene washer on the rod, followed by a 10mm pen bushing.  Then, I slipped the blank, drilled as suggested in the tutorial, over the rod/bushing combination, and snugged everything up using the tailstock.  I turned the blank down to the bushing (which was just about the perfect diameter to match the seam ripper's plastic tube.


----------



## Glass Scratcher

Ken, 

Good tutorial, just a few Questions...

on the first page, second step, you state:

_*"I don’t own a drill press so I do mine in a f jaw chuck on a lathe, drill this hole approximately ½ inch deep."*_

an F jaw chuck?

_*You can see where I cheat and put a piece of blur painters tape a half inch in back of the flute, not the drill point the flutes*_

Is blur tape different from blue tape?


.


----------



## Steve Busey

Glass Scratcher said:


> an F jaw chuck?



You can see a picture of the jaws on page one.



Glass Scratcher said:


> Is blur tape different from blue tape?



No, just simple painters blue tape - or whatever you have handy. it just serves as a visual limit on how deep to drill.


----------



## rkimery

I've been looking for this! Nice job on the tutorial!
Thanx


----------



## SGM Retired

Nice job Ken, bring some to the meeting 10 July to show off. Thanks for the instructions, my first one did not turn out that good so will apply these instructions and try again. 
Gary


----------

